# Sealant for Amplified Black Rotors



## JED76 (May 28, 2009)

Hi All

As I'm picking up my new Amplified Black TT in a couple of weeks time, I have recently been thinking about a non-glossy sealant for the matter black wheels. Does anyone have any thoughts? I wondered about PoorBoys Sealant, but I don't want to add any "shine".

Thoughts?


----------



## R33YSE (Dec 18, 2013)

I have some poorboys and will be using it on my TT rotors when I get it 1 week Friday!. Have the same wheels on the family A5, used it on those and makes them look very clean with no shine. 

What colour amplified have you gone for?


----------



## JED76 (May 28, 2009)

Daytona grey!

I'm getting mine on March 4th


----------



## BaTTyboy (Feb 7, 2014)

Got the daytona grey amplified black too. The rotors are stunning and I'm so scared of kerbing them that I'm practically parking on the other side of the road.

So what does the sealant do? How often do you need to apply it? Do the other parts of the alloys need any special treatment?

I've had the car now for three days and people keep looking at it. Not in the 'f**k you' way they look at a Porsche, but in the kind of affectionate way they look at other peoples' babies when they're smiling and cooing. It doesn't tell you that in the brochure.

Does that happen to other peoples' cars too?


----------



## JED76 (May 28, 2009)

Nice - got any pictures of it! I can't wait to get mine.

As far as I know, the sealant will just make them easier to keep clean and should make brake dust easier to remove.


----------



## R33YSE (Dec 18, 2013)

BaTTyboy said:


> I've had the car now for three days and people keep looking at it. Not in the 'f**k you' way they look at a Porsche, but in the kind of affectionate way they look at other peoples' babies when they're smiling and cooing.


Ha, love that!


----------



## acerimmer (Sep 26, 2013)

dont suppose anyone wants to give me there black rotors. i need these now


----------



## R33YSE (Dec 18, 2013)

acerimmer said:


> dont suppose anyone wants to give me there black rotors. i need these now


Plenty of replicas on the bay! Genuine sets are £1,000 +


----------



## acerimmer (Sep 26, 2013)

yes dont i know it. my rs4s cost enough lol.


----------



## Sandjunkie (Jun 9, 2013)

Dr. Beasleys Matte Wheel Sealer.

Glacier White here


----------



## JED76 (May 28, 2009)

Does it work well?


----------



## X29 JET (Dec 22, 2013)

Poorboys wheel sealant here i use it on my matt black Rotas it doesnt leave them shiny and it makes cleaning them easy dirt just sits ontop of it and can be washed over with a hosepipe and leaves very clean

And Ps it smells nice too


----------

